# Daughter was just engaged ...he asked me



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My now future son in law took me aside to ask permission to marry my daughter..

I was beside myself in glee , it will be a Sept 2016. Wedding. 

I just ,,feel the need to tell the world..

I will be setting up a "fund the wedding account" lol( tease )

He is a Webster Ny police officer,, some may remember the Christmas Eve or day when the firemen were called in,,,and were ambushed.


Thanks for looking, Peace to All !!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

CONGRATS! It sounds like he believes in "Old School" respect, and that is not a bad thing.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations! They look like a happy couple. (I think he is getting the better deal)
:mrgreen:
GW


----------



## HalitAckerman (Nov 30, 2015)

Asking for permission is a step that I always respected. Best wishes in your 
future families.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats to all! 

Asking is a good indicator that he was "raised right", which is getting less and less common nowadays.

Hope they (and you) have happiness and good luck always!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

All indications are that your future SIL is a gentleman, and that your daughter is respectful of the good old traditions. My congratulations for raising your children properly, and for getting a new family member who seems likely to carry on the traditions that help a family to remain great. :smt023


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't mean to throw a Baby Ruth in the swimming pool, The young man's actions don't always mean forever. My ex SIL asked my permission too, came to Michigan from Mississippi to do so. An authentic Southern gentleman, I thought. It was about three years after the wedding when he took up with one of his old GF's. Here's hoping your daughter and you have better luck.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Congratulations. It's a good sign and suggests proper intent. My best wishes to the couple and many grandchildren to you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cool thread! Hope all works out for them.


----------



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

Congratulations to your daughter and her fiance!
I just did this myself in October, I had to have a drink first to calm my nerves, 
I've never been so nervous...
(My wedding is October 16th, 2016)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Anthony_76 said:


> Congratulations to your daughter and her fiance!
> I just did this myself in October, I had to have a drink first to calm my nerves,
> I've never been so nervous...
> (My wedding is October 16th, 2016)


Congratulations to you also . Wish you the best .
:smt1099


----------



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------

